# Camera Offers Sub £80?



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My boy's birthday is in a couple of days and, unlike most 11 years, he doesn't really want for anything.

He's mentioned a couple of times about a camera so i've suggested one for his birthday and he's "uh, ok". 

I've said he can have £50 for his bday and he's got £30 of his pocket money that can go towards it, so it will be £80 max (although if less, he will be happy as he then spends less of his pocket money! lol!)

Has anyone seen any good deals? He It doesn't have to be feature rich, but must be compact, reasonably easy to use and also have a video facility.

Preferably high street so he can go in and see it before we buy.

I've seen the Samsung D1070 for circa £70 and Canon Powershot A560 for £60 or £70 for the A580.

Just wondering if anyone has seen any decent half price deals or has any good recommendations. I would rather get him an end of range £150 camera for £80 as he's bound to get more for the money.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

No idea I'm afraid, but if I recall you posted some photos your son took at a car show, and they were pretty darn good, and with Pop's interest in photography too it could be a great thing for him to get into, so good luck with the hunt and I hope he gets stuck in and enjoys using it :thumb:

My parents bought me a Polaroid Land Camera as it was called, a huge black and white instant camera for Christmas one year, totally out of the blue as I'd not shown any interest in photography at all, got me hooked very quickly (and expensively, only 8 shots on a film for those things, and they weren't cheap :lol Still got one of the photos I took with it today.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

There is a Sony at currys for £79 dunno if its any good though.

ps. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98801


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The one who took the carshow pics is the youngest lad, he wants an SLR! lol! He's got a bit of a natural talent, but he can make do for the time being with what he's got.

It the eldest we need to sort out new (coming uo to 11). I reckon he feels a bit left out and, as we plan to get out and start having walks and things on a Sunday morning, if both the boys take a camera they can do something whilst walking, rather than wish they were at home playing on their NDS.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Samsung P1000 looks promising. PCWB have it for £65 :doublesho although "on request" and in Silver.

Black ones are £79 in a few other places.

Any thoughts on Samsung, or the P1000?

http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/...meras&subtype=lseries&model_cd=EC-P1000BBA/GB


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just looking at a recent camera mag. Not all with your price range I admit but maybe gives you some choices

Canon A720 is Gold Awared at 90% in What Digital Camera

http://www.elitegadgets.com/GB/Cano...l-Camera-in-Black(255).aspx?source=googlebase its got a inbuilt stabiliser so will be more forgiving for him, help boost his confidence abit when he sees the pics. £118

Fujifilm Z20FD 87% in What Digital Camera

https://secure.fujifilm.co.uk/shop/...=googlebase&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=z20fd refurbished but only £70.

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/cat...i_FinePix_Z20fd&utm_term=Fujifilm+Z20fd+Exact brand new for £90 delivered

Nikon P50 83% in What Digital Camera

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/product.php?sku=803567&camp_id=ppc_Froogle_search £74 delivered

Hopefully that should give you some more choices


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers for those links, but it's got to be £80 max really (it started off at £50, but he wants to pay some towards it). I'll have a look at the Nikon P50.

Does it say anything about the Samsung P1000 in What Digital Camera? The lad seems quite keen now he has seen it on the web, it has image stabilisation too.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

No info on the P1000 in the magazine but found this

http://www.reevoo.com/reviews/mpn/samsung/8801089500359#reviewsFilter 303 views from people that bought it, there combined score was 8.9/10 so a good score.

Another 91 reviews here http://www.testfreaks.co.uk/digital-cameras/samsung-p1000/user-reviews/ scored about the same there as well.


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

have a look at this m8, know its online but worth a look
bought loads off them, got a little hitachi camera at xmas from these
usually just a couple of days for delivery 
A560 with printer £65
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CANON-POWERSH...14&_trkparms=72:1300|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307

got some good deals on other cameras as well, some are refurbished but they always state it
:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks, but we are off to the shops today mate.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

dantheman said:


> have a look at this m8, know its online but worth a look
> bought loads off them, got a little hitachi camera at xmas from these
> usually just a couple of days for delivery
> A560 with printer £65
> ...


That ebay shop is meant to be very good, the rumour is they are owned by Argos. That or they shift all the returned Argos stuff.


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

they shift all the argos stuff as well as other stuff as well
get some great bargains from them
got a store about 15 mile from me, bought a brand new sealed washing machine £70 cheaper than anywhere else
well worth keeping an eye on

just seen argos are doing canon powershot a470 reduced to £59 

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Back from PC World. We wanted the P1000 so i guess that is what matters most.

Looks a cracking little camera though, lovely little size and packed with features.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

looks a cracking little camera

just bought a 2gb sd card on ebay retail packaged £2.85 delivered

youll need one if you have not already got one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2GB-MICRO-SD-...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308


----------

